# 8 Sexy/Single mid 20/30-something year olds...



## Marcia3641 (Jun 3, 2008)

I am planning a girl's trip for me and my seven friends for 2009. We did New York October 06 and had a BLAST, it took me weeks to recover...:whoopie: 

We are considering The Keys and my first question is what would be a good month to go that is not too HOT! I can't stand the heat... I would like it hot enough to warrant the beach but not a heat stroke.:rofl: 

Also, how far away is Ft. Lauderdale? Daytona Beach? And what other hot spots are drivable, but no more than a hour and 1/2? WE LIKE TO PARTY. 

Any thoughts about the Palm Beach and Fort Lauderdale areas?

Also, what t/s would you recommend? I have been reading the reviews and just want to narrow down the playing field.

Finally, if you have other recommendations than The Keys, I am interested in exploring them. Thanks in advance...

marcia


----------



## bobcat (Jun 3, 2008)

Marcia3641 said:


> I am planning a girl's trip for me and my seven friends for 2009. We did New York October 06 and had a BLAST, it took me weeks to recover...:whoopie:
> 
> We are considering The Keys and my first question is what would be a good month to go that is not too HOT! I can't stand the heat... I would like it hot enough to warrant the beach but not a heat stroke.:rofl:
> 
> ...


This title sounds like it would make a great song.  What about NOLA.?  Good luck on your search.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 3, 2008)

I second New Orleans.

Another great option would be Marriott's Beachplace Towers in Ft. Lauderdale.  If you don't mind sharing beds (I know my friends and I don't care), a 2 BR sleeps 8.  The first 3 floors are shopping, BARS, and restaurants - literally steps away.  There is live music, late hours, beach _right there_ - sounds like everything you are looking for.   There are also more options within walking distance.  The airport is a short cab ride away - no need for a car for the week.  You can also take the water taxi (always fun & interesting) to Riverwalk for more bars and nightlife (and a change of scenery).  The beach there is great.  In the fall, there is usually lots of availability (hurricane season), but the weather is great.  Also good weather in the winter and spring, but harder to get in to.


----------



## JamminJoe (Jun 3, 2008)

I have booked a trip October 18-26 at HGVC South Beach, you may want to research that resort seems to have all the requirements your looking for although Daytona is a long ride.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 3, 2008)

I love the Boca area. It is very happening for your age group (though we old 49 year olds like it, too). Atlantic Avenue is so full of bars and clubs. 

If you're not timesharing - believe it or not - the Holiday Inn in HIghland Park (right by Boca) is ON the ocean - pool, bar, restaurant- and one of the best kept secrets - not expensive either! Have fun and don't get too drunk. :hysterical:


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 3, 2008)

You can stay at my house...but I'm not too sure my wife would approve that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You can stay at my house...but I'm not too sure my wife would approve that.



:rofl: You are such a funny guy!  Thanks for a laugh early this morning.


----------



## krissydee (Jun 3, 2008)

Key West is a good spot but far from anything else. At least 3 hours to Miami I'd say, 4+ to Ft Lauderdale or Palm Beach, a LOT from Daytona Beach (6-7+)

Best time for FL is October imo, also April/May is nice, summer time is HOT!

Have you thought about a cruise? that would be an awesome girls getaway.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 3, 2008)

Marcia3641 said:


> We are considering The Keys and my first question is what would be a good month to go that is not too HOT! I can't stand the heat... I would like it hot enough to warrant the beach but not a heat stroke.:rofl:



Check out Fantasy Fest week in Key West (end of October).  I've never been there, but it looks like a blast.  
See www.fantasyfest.net


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jun 3, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You can stay at my house...but I'm not too sure my wife would approve that.


:hysterical:


----------



## Don (Jun 3, 2008)

gorevs9 said:


> Check out Fantasy Fest week in Key West (end of October). I've never been there, but it looks like a blast.
> See www.fantasyfest.net



Those are pretty tame.  For the adults only version where they use body paint for costumes,you can go to 
www.strangecosmos.com/scaction/search?keywords=body+paint&c=GO!&content_type_id=2&site_id=1
But this is strictly adults only.


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jun 3, 2008)

krissydee said:


> Key West is a good spot but far from anything else. At least 3 hours to Miami I'd say, 4+ to Ft Lauderdale or Palm Beach, a LOT from Daytona Beach (6-7+)



Dang, that's far.... We're lazy...and since I am the only one that doesn't drink, I will be stuck driving. Okay...how is Palm Beach? And how far away is that from Ft. Lauderdale, South Beach, or Boca? Is driving the only way to get to Key West or Key Largo? Is there a train, boat, etc. because maybe we can make a day trip out of it.

Sounds like October will be the month, that will give the girls enought time to save their money . I am already headed off to Ontario, Canada for a week in April with my daughter.

I would like to thank everyone for their feedback.

marcia


----------



## JamminJoe (Jun 3, 2008)

I went to Key West from Mizner Place (Weston, FL) they had a bus trip that left in the morning and returned late at night. We left after watching the sunset. My guess is most reorts have have trips there or maybe just rent a car for the day, its a beautiful ride.


----------



## krissydee (Jun 3, 2008)

Palm beach is nice, but not a wild party fun destination imo. Palm Beach is probably 1 hour from Ft Lauderdale, maybe 2 hours from Miami, 4 hours from Key West (may be a boat available that also takes 4 hours) and 2 hours from orlando. 

Have you considered Orlando? Downtown has a decent club scene, some great shows like Cirque or Blue Man Group. 2 hours from Clearwater (the most beautiful beach imo) also 2 hours from Palm Beach, 1 hour from Melbourne beach, 1.5 hours from Daytona Beach and plenty to do even if you don't want to do theme parks. 

I'm in my mid 20's and I know me and my girls would be a little bored in Palm Beach, other than the beach there isn't too much to do.

Another suggestion, what about the west coast? As I said I love Clearwater beach the best, the west coast beaches are much more tropical bordering the gulf of mexico. Tampa is close by (30 mins) which has decent nightlife, especially in Y'bor City (old cigar district now clubs/bars etc, 45 mins from Clearwater) also there is Busch Gardens, a water park, Science Museum, Aquarium, and the Hard Rock Casino thats not even getting started on the beachy activities like parasailing, jet ski's, dolphin watch tours etc.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a boat that runs from the Naples / Ft. Meyrs areas.


BTW, Palm Beach to Orlando is closer to three hours than it is to two.

Ray


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 3, 2008)

Since you own Fairfield points why don't you try to plan ahead and get one of the 4 BR units.

We did a neighbors chicks night out in San Antonio recently and got the 4 BR presidential unit.  It was a blast.

So consider Wyndham 4 BR locations.  San Antonio is a lot of fun.

Sandy


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 3, 2008)

*Elbo Room ... on A1A - defining Spring Break in the 1960s, 1970s, 1980s, 1990s & 2008*

I held my birthday party week in the Pompano Beach/Ft Lauderdale area Apr 07 - booked at three different resorts over 2 timeshare weeks for a party of 8.  My criminal defense lawyer relation wanted to know why 3 different resorts?  ANS==> So if we get thrown out of one, we still have a place to stay.  Lawyer's opinion==> Good plan.

The Ft Lauderdale area is super for your age group. Taxis are plentiful and reasonable, and with parking tight ... a good option.  There is dancing, live music, Blue Martini Bar (Galleria Mall w/live music almost nightly), a wide range of restruants (including the 24 hr Pizza place at 9th & A1A).  Don't forget the world famous "Elbo Room" ... that place could define your trip.

Earlier poster mentioned the Keys Bus tour - around $80 per person, with about 4.5 hrs in Key West ... leaving around 6:30PM.  If a cruise ship or 3 are in port, KW becomes a cattle call ... Did Key West for NYE 2008 - that is a hoot.

Another option, do a 3-4 night cruise and then a couple of days in Ft Lauderdale.  The FLL airport has beaucoup flights to support the cruise ship port which is 1 mile from the runways.

My favorite  FL TS is the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort - large rooms, highrise views of ocean or intercoastal, walking distance to 10-12 dining/drinking establishments, the water taxi, and 50 yards to the beach.  Many rentals on Redweek.com and Vacationtimesharerentals.com.  This resort has been totally redone, with the last 2-3 floors being done this summer.  I went by myself this year, and consumed more beverages than last, with a wide range of new found friends.

When I go by myself, I don't rent a car as it is easy to get around - just go up A1A with Pompano Beach about 5 miles north of A1A and Sunrise Blvd.  Downtown Ft Lauderdale (the bottom end of Las Olas Blvd) is about 4 miles south of Sunrise & A1A.  Cabs are VERY plentiful between Sunrise & A1A and Downtown Ft Lauderdale (also know as the Riverwalk area).


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 4, 2008)

Marcia3641 said:


> Dang, that's far.... We're lazy...and since I am the only one that doesn't drink, I will be stuck driving. Okay...how is Palm Beach? And how far away is that from Ft. Lauderdale, South Beach, or Boca? Is driving the only way to get to Key West or Key Largo? Is there a train, boat, etc. because maybe we can make a day trip out of it.
> 
> Sounds like October will be the month, that will give the girls enought time to save their money . I am already headed off to Ontario, Canada for a week in April with my daughter.
> 
> ...



Where ever you Ladies go it's gonna be a fun place!


----------



## mas (Jun 5, 2008)

Marcia3641 said:


> Dang, that's far.... We're lazy...and since I am the only one that doesn't drink, I will be stuck driving. ...
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their feedback.
> 
> marcia



If the "We're lazy.." is accurate, I would definitely second the cruise option.  If you don't want to commit a whole week to a cruise you could do anything from a day cruise to 3 or 5 day Bahamas/Caribbean cruises.  All the food/meals are taken care of and you can party to the wee hours on most ships.  Also cruises are great for accommodating larger groups.


----------



## snippet (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm enjoying this thread as I'm part of a gaggle of gals (40-50s) who try to get together every year for a longish weekend too.  We've been to San Francisco, Arlington VA, Vegas, San Antonio (my home) and Tampa (Clearwater) and loved each trip.  This year's trip was canceled but next year.... maybe NYC, NOLA, or Key West.

In my planning for a family trip (leaving in two days baby!) to Orlando, we are doing 3 days of parks and 3 days of other fun stuff - deep sea fishing in Daytona (shopping and the beaches for me though), airboat rides in the swamps (or is it the Northern part of the Everglades?), and snorkeling near Tampa.  

We really liked Tampa/Clearwater and all the other towns nearby. As someone mentioned, Y'bor City was great and had a bunch of places for nightlife.

If you like wine, give the Texas Hill Country a try..... it was given high honors as a great wine tasting vacation getaway.  But go October- April, never during the summer, unless you know Texas heat!


----------

